# Illegális bevándorlókra vadásztak az Egyesült Államokban



## Melitta (2006 Június 15)

*Egy országos razzia keretében több mint kétezer illegális bevándorlót vettek őrizetbe az elmúlt két hétben az amerikai hatóságok - vált ismertté szerdán Houstonban.*
</BEVEZETO>





<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=470 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk-test id=cikktest width=470 colSpan=2>Hivatalos közlés szerint az őrizetbe vettek fele büntetett előéletű. Közöttük betörők, tolvajok, pedofilok és jelentős számban olyan bűnözők vannak, akiket egyszer már kitoloncoltak az Egyesült Államokból, de egyfajta sajátos "honvágy" illegális visszatérésre késztette őket. A "Vissza a feladónak" fedőnevet viselő hadművelet már május végén megkezdődött, mégpedig több hónapos előkészületek után.
Az őrizetbe vettek közül nyolcszázat már visszatoloncoltak hazájukba. Több mint százhúsz ellen különböző bűncselekmények elkövetése miatt vádat emelnek, s akár húsz évig terjedő börtönbüntetésre ítélhetik őket.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## majic12 (2007 November 10)

az szép 20 évet ilyen kispitiáner bünökéert , itt megeröszakoljuk felgyujtjuk 15, 
na oda se megyek


----------



## Hahalman (2007 November 12)

Melitta]Közöttük betörők írta:


> az szép 20 évet ilyen kispitiáner bünökéert...


Uram atyam! Ha a pedofilia es a betores 'kispitianer' bunoknek szamitanak Mo-n - akkor mi szamit nagynak?:shock:


majic12 írta:


> na oda se megyek


Haaat... remelem, tulelik a veszteseget...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fenyő (2007 November 12)

majic csak utalni akar a hetekben történt törvényi ítélkezésre.
Egy lányt megerőszakoltak felgyújtottak és 15 évet kapott a srác de valószínű hogy jó magaviseletért 10 év múlva kiengedik, társak persze nem kerültek elő (pedig feltételezések szerint voltak)


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 8)

Ami engem zavar az illegalisokkal kapcsolatban, hogy mikor autoval jarom a varost es a helyi epitoanyag vagy kerteszti uzletekhez kozeledek, mindenutt 20-100 tenfergo ferfit lehet latni. Termeszetesen ezek alkalmi munkara varnak, de szinte kivetel nelkul egyik sem beszel angolul illetve nagyon minimalis szinten.

Amit nem ertek, persze biztos van ra torveny, hogy miert nem zarja le a kornyeket a bevandorlasi hivatal es szedi ossze ezeket az embereket.
Talan akkor a rengetek munka nelkuli de legalis ember is munkahoz jutna.


----------



## V.T. (2010 Április 1)

romesz

Mert talan nem erdekuk.talan most kezdik majd egy picit komolyabban venni a dolgot.De csak egy picit...


----------



## Larissa45 (2010 Április 20)

El tudnátok magyarázni, ha valaki turista vízummal megy ki USA-ba (ami ugyebár egy fél évig érvényes), milyen státuszban tud ennél tovább kint maradni?
Hogy működik ez? 
Kit és miért toloncolnak haza (nem bűnözőt)?
köszi L.


----------



## foonix (2010 Április 20)

Larissa45 írta:


> El tudnátok magyarázni, ha valaki turista vízummal megy ki *USA-ba**
> (ami ugyebár egy fél évig érvényes)*, milyen státuszban tud ennél tovább kint maradni?
> Hogy működik ez?
> Kit és miért toloncolnak haza (nem bűnözőt)?
> köszi L.


*AMERIKABAN*
csak addig amit BEUTNEK az lehet akar csak egy het is 
UGYEBAR !!!!... de lehet SEMMI IS !!! UGYEBAR !!!


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

Larissa45 írta:


> El tudnátok magyarázni, ha valaki turista vízummal megy ki USA-ba (ami ugyebár egy fél évig érvényes), milyen státuszban tud ennél tovább kint maradni?
> Hogy működik ez?
> Kit és miért toloncolnak haza (nem bűnözőt)?
> köszi L.



Ha tovabb maradsz, akkor illagalis statusba kerulsz. Az illegalais status nem nagyon erdeklni a rendoroket, birosagot (pl gyorshajtas miatt), leszamitva Arizonat jelenleg. Ha megis elkap az ICE es legalisan mentel be az USA-ba, akkor nem fognak csak ugy kivagni, birosagi targyalas lesz stb, de legalabb az ertekeig elviheted nem kell mindent ott hagynod. Szerintem nagyon nem kell aggodni, bar kerdeses hogy megeri-e illegalis statusban lenni kint? En 5 evig voltam. Nem tudom nennyire erdemes az Obama fele "amnesztiara varni".


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

Mondjuk azt sem hiszem el, hogy ha akarnak nem tudnanak mindenkit osszefodosni. Pl megnezni a Bank of America szamlakat ami SSN nelkul van megnyitva... Bar meg csak azt sem kellene, csak ne kaphass rendszamot pl. A kormanyzatnak ez igy jo, nem is nagyon akarnak szerintem rajta valtoztatni. Elobb utobb persze fognak. Lehet hogy majd 100 ev mulva


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

Amugy velemenyem szerint az USA-ban eleg jo a kozbiztonsag (perzse nagyvarosok bizonyos reszein nem, de az a vilagon majdnem mindenhol igy van).


----------

